# Flori Roberts



## dundada (May 11, 2012)

I just wanted to know of any ladies on Spektra who used or who still uses Flori Roberts makeup at all or their skin care line?

  	Back in the late 70s or the early 80s, my Mum was able to find both Flori Roberts AND Fashion Fair in Selfridges in London, and she said at the time that Fashion Fair didn't make their foundations dark enough for her so they were 'too light and weird looking' on her, so she bought Flori Roberts foundations instead. When she lived in the USA for a while, that's when she started to use Fashion Fair's foundations so maybe she saw an improvement later   I have to say that my childhood memories are still (thankfully LOL  ) pretty strong and I really don't remember my Mum's face looking weird or 'off somehow' when she had her makeup on when I was little.


  	But FR's products are still being made and are still being bought, and I see younger and older ladies demonstrating the use of their foundations, eye shadows, glosses etc on Youtube and their foundations look great on them! The foundations are in great real brown colors and they don't have weird or off-looking finishes to them, and their other items look very nice on these ladies too. Wow! 

  	It does stink that they had to leave department stores on both sides of the pond though still. They're yet another company that badly needed or needs modernity to give it a shot in the arm....


  	As I recently found out Flori Roberts DOES still exist after all!   It's on Floriroberts.com and you can get consultants to sell their items to you now, just like Mary Kay and Avon do, at least in different parts of the US and Canada, or you can go to their kiosks in certain malls, again in the US or possibly Canada.

  	But the Floriroberts.com website does ship internationally thank goodness. Anybody in the UK who might be interested in buying their products, there is a lady who sells them in an area of Kent that's not too far from London through her company called Villefranche & Deal  http://www.villefrancheanddeal.com/ . Check her out! I've spoken to her over the phone and she sounds nice.

  	If only Flori Roberts would open at least two kiosks in London. If they're gonna be small little stalls, how badly expensive can it be? LOL

  	Oh yes by the way, has anybody on Spektra ever used Astarte's foundations at all? What are Astarte's other makeup items like?


----------



## L281173 (May 13, 2012)

Astarte foundations and lip products are excellent.


----------



## vmb8706 (May 14, 2012)

I had a few glosses from them very pigmented but had a waxy perfumed smell


----------



## braidey (May 18, 2012)

go to floriroberts.com

  	Their lipglosses are really good.  I use the mineral based lipgloss and the high shine lip polishes.  If you  like Iman, you will like Flori Roberts.  Their foundations are basically the same colors as Iman's.  I get discounts through email for 25 percent off plus free shipping.


----------



## MAChostage (May 25, 2012)

Interesting... I just visited the site floriroberts.com, and looked at some of the products.  Some of the lipsticks they're offering are actually Iman's!  I recognized the names:  Jaguar, Wild Thing, etc.  I also noticed that the eyeshadow singles are from another brand (Interface), so not all of these products are exclusively Flori.


----------



## fpink (Jul 10, 2012)

Flori Roberts can be found in a number of SEARS stores.


----------

